# Emacs+Aspell+словари

## MageSlayer

Хай, all

Интересует задача - подцепить несколько словарей к spellchecker'у Emacs'а, да так чтобы Flyspell-mode работал, налету меняя словари, если нужно  :Smile: 

Например - английский, русский и украинский. 

Уже находил несколько minor-mode для таких задач. Например - auto-dictionary, ispell-multi и т.д. Для них всех, надо писать отдельные функции определения языка. Но ведь aspell поддерживает проверку по нескольким словарям одновременно?!

Может кто-нибудь подскажет что-нибудь на эту тему?

----------

